
XFCE running in Windows 10 - josteink
http://imgur.com/P03MpNK
======
josteink
Sorry for the image-post, but I definitely thought this was something which
made the hacker in me go both "why?" and "that's neat!".

Discussion and original post from reddit found here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/4apdzm/xfc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/4apdzm/xfce_running_in_windows_10/)

Delete/ignore at will :)

